# مشاده بين اجمل عروسين



## BITAR (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*شوفوا *
*VV
V
V
V*
*ماذا*
*VV*
*V
V
V*
*حدث*
*VV*
*V
V
V*
*مع*
*VV
V
V*
*V *
*اجمل*
*VV*
*V
V
V*
*عروسين*
*VV*
*V
V
V*
*بعد الفرح*
*VV
V*
*V*
*V*
*وعلى *
*ايه*
*هههههههه*
*اتفضلوا*
*V
V
V
V
V
V
V*
*




*​


----------



## nonaa (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههه
حلوة
بس لازم يتعلموا ان الطمع وحش
الاخوات الحلوين يلعبوا سوااااااااااا
شكرا يا بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> ههههههههههههه​
> حلوة
> بس لازم يتعلموا ان الطمع وحش
> الاخوات الحلوين يلعبوا سوااااااااااا
> ...


* ههههههههههههههه*
*كلام صح*
*الطمع وحش*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا nonaa*​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههه

راجل  ذكي

ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
مرسىىى على الصوره  ياباشا ​


----------



## dark_angel (8 أكتوبر 2008)

دايما البنات عقلها صغير كده


----------



## yousteka (8 أكتوبر 2008)

يا عيني خسروا بعض عشان وردة

مرسي يا بيتر 

صورة رائعة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ليه مطلعش عقله كبير وسابها تاخد الورده  ​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2008)

bitar قال:


> *شوفوا *
> *vv
> v
> v
> ...


*
هههههههههههههههههههه روعه خالص شك​*را


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*ويزعلو علي اية يقسموها بالنص 

مرسي علي الصورة الحلوة*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا بيتر شكرا ليك


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *ههههههههه​*
> 
> _*راجل ذكي*_​
> 
> _*ههههههههههههههه*_​


* مش عايز يتنازل*
*هههههههه*
*شكرا amjad-ri*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> مرسىىى على الصوره ياباشا ​


* شكرا kokoman*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> دايما البنات عقلها صغير كده


* وردتها*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

yousteka قال:


> يا عيني خسروا بعض عشان وردة​
> 
> مرسي يا بيتر ​
> 
> صورة رائعة​


* لا *
*دى كانت *
*مناقشه*
*فقط*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> طيب ليه مطلعش عقله كبير وسابها تاخد الورده ​


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*وجهات نظر*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا swety koky girl*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه روعه خالص شك*​را


* شكلهم*
*ولا *
*المشاده*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا النهيسى*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


* شكرا لوقا عادل*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ويزعلو علي اية يقسموها بالنص *
> 
> *مرسي علي الصورة الحلوة*


* هو ده العقل*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا rgaa luswa*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوة يا بيتر شكرا ليك


*شكرا خاطى ونادم *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميلة قوى الصورة دى 

عقبالى لما اطلع عينة 

:bud::nunu0000:

​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (15 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *جميلة قوى الصورة دى ​*
> 
> *عقبالى لما اطلع عينة *​
> *:bud::nunu0000:*​


* يا رب*
*قولى امين*
*هههههههه*
*شكرا الانبا ونس*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>


*شكرا لوقا عادل*​


----------



## يوستيكا (18 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه
من اولها كده لازم العين الحمراء 
مرسي كتير​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا هاجى بشويش واخد الورد من ورا 


اه ده مش تفهمونى غلط انا بس عاوزة افض الخناقة الله ​*


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

يوستيكا قال:


> هههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> من اولها كده لازم العين الحمراء
> 
> مرسي كتير​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*بس*
*ياريت ينفع*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يوستيكا*​


----------



## BITAR (22 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *انا هاجى بشويش واخد الورد من ورا ​*
> 
> 
> 
> *اه ده مش تفهمونى غلط انا بس عاوزة افض الخناقة الله *​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*يا ريت*
*تبقى عملتى معروف*
*انا فاهم صح*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا engy_love_jesus*​


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

يا يا على اجمل مشادة رئيئة اوى 
جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## BITAR (2 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> يا يا على اجمل مشادة رقيقة اوى
> جميلة جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ونعم المشادات*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mena magdy said*​


----------

